# Guter LED Monitor zum Spielen



## Val_94 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo , 
Ich suche einen vernünftigen LED Monitor 
mit dem es sich gut spielen lässt. Die 
größe des Geräts sollte 24" sein , zur Not 
gehen aber auch 22". Der Preis sollte so um 200€ 
liegen. Bringt der dynamische Kontrast von den 
LED Monitoren eigentlich sichtbare Vorteile ?
 Ich wäre über jeden Vorschlag sehr froh.

MfG Val_94


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2010)

Einen Full LED Backlight um die 200€ wirst du wohl nicht finden, da müsstest du mehr für ausgeben, aber in deiner Preisklasse könnte der >Klick< was für dich sein (ist aber kein Full LED).


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Firefighter45 schrieb:


> Einen Full LED Backlight um die 200€ wirst du wohl nicht finden, da müsstest du mehr für ausgeben, aber in deiner Preisklasse könnte der >Klick< was für dich sein (ist aber kein Full LED).



Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.

Es gibt zwei Arten von LED-Bildschirmen:
*LCDs mit LED-Backlight*


herkömmliches LCD
LED statt CCFL-Backlight
einigermaßen bezahlbar (siehe BenQ-Monitor)

und
*FullLED-Bildschirme*


jedes Pixel besitzt drei Einzelne LEDs
unbezahlbar und in "Desktopgrößen" nicht verfügbar

Der BenQ ist ein gutes Angebot, damit kannst du an sich nichts falsch machen. Ob LED-Backlights nun so viel besser sind ist aber fraglich.

so far


----------



## Val_94 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten ^^
Ja die LED beleuchtung mit 
einzelnen LEDs reicht mir
vollkommen (: 
Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge für
Monitore habt nur her damit 

MfG Val_94


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Du hast aber schon meinen Beitrag gelesen, oder?
*Entweder* LED-Backlight *oder* FullLED-Bildschirm. Einmal ist nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit LEDs statt Leuchtstoffröhren realisiert und das ander mal stellen die leuchtenden LEDs jeweils schon die Pixel selbst dar.

so far


----------



## Val_94 (11. Januar 2010)

Ja habe deinen Beitrag gelesen ^^
Ich meinte das mir die billigere 
Beleuchtung passen würde , 
falls ich mich falsch Ausgedrückt habe 
tut mir leid (;


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.


 
War nur blöde von mir geschrieben, wollte es kurz machen.


----------



## akaEmpty (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab diesen: BenQ V2400 Eco, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, HDMI (9H.L1XLB.QWE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und bin ganz zufrieden... es ist meiner meinung nach ein guter kompromiss zwischen Preis und Leistung... ich betreibe ihn nur im ecomodus in welchem kein dyn. kontrast verfügbar ist. kann auch nicht sooo viel über dyn. kontrast sagen, außer, das er scheinbar NICHT stufenlos "justiert" wird... vollkommen schwarz wird das display allerdings nur, wenn dyn. kontrast aktiviert ist => eco-mode off. Bilder werden meiner meinung nach sehr gut dargestellt. auch schriften sind klar und deutlich bzw. scharf. ich habe den kauf trotz des u.U. optimierbarem dyn. kontrasts nicht bereut. hab ca. 235€ gezahlt und verbrauche im durchschnitt 17 watt damit ^^... spielen macht soviel spaß wie noch nie  
in min. 90% der nutzungsdauer halte ich dyn. kontrast für nicht notwendig, da man nur selten und wenn dann in unwichtigen momenten/situationen ein fast oder komplett schwarzes bild hat.... wenn ich einen schwarzen bildschirm will, mach ich ihn aus


----------



## christian2508 (20. Januar 2010)

Der hier wäre vllt auch was:

m10-solutions eSHOP Direkt: BENQ V2200 Eco 21,5Zoll Wide TFT.. (9H.L28LN.IWE)

und hier die daten:


http://content.actebis.com/cdata/sw...01513218&gf=0&CFID=179739864&CFTOKEN=99648506

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Sieht alles gut aus mit hdmi Kabel? Oder doch eher verschwommen und verpixelt.
Kenne das leide rvom Scart Kabel aufm lcd-fernseher...das sieht von nahem dann doch ziemlich ******** aus...

Wär dankbar für ne kurze Meinung


----------



## butter_milch (13. April 2010)

Für alle die diesen Thread nochmal ausgraben:

Full LED = Viele LEDs sind im Raster hinter dem Panel (das Ding mit den vielen Pixeln) montiert und leuchten das Bild gleichmäßig aus. Der Vorteil ist, dass diese einzeln abgedunkelt werden können, um dunkle Bereiche im Bild noch dunkler zu machen. Es sind viel höhere Kontraste möglich.

Edge LED = Die LEDs sind wie Kaltkathodenröhren nur am Rande des Monitors angebracht und das sogenannte Local Dimming ist nicht möglich. Ergo der Stromverbrauch sinkt, die Bildqualität bleibt... schlecht.

Dieses Video sollte es deutlich machen: YouTube - Full LED vs Edge LED


----------



## FatBoo (16. April 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.
> 
> Es gibt zwei Arten von LED-Bildschirmen:
> *LCDs mit LED-Backlight*
> ...


 

Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die von dir genannten "FullLED"-Modelle gibt es gar nicht. Du meinst OLED-Displays, die aber mit LCD nichts mehr zu tun haben, da es eine ganz andere Technologie ohne Backlight ist - ähnlich Plasma.

Im LCD-Sektor gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

CCFL (Röhren)
-hinter dem gesamten Panel
-am Rand

LED
-Edge-LED (LEDs nur im Rand, flache Bauweise)
-LED (LEDs hinter dem gesamten Panel)
-LD-LED (local-dimming - einzelne LED-Cluster hinter dem Panel können gedimmt werden. Anzahl dieser Cluster hängt vom Modell und natürlich der Diagonalen ab)
-RGB-LD-LED (wie LD, nur statt mit weißen LEDs mit RGB-LEDs)

Generell kann man sagen, dass die "normalen" LED-Modelle im Handel alles Edge-LED-LCDs sind.
Es gibt auch Panels mit RGB-LD-LED, die nur ~8mm "dick" sind, aber die Kosten natürlich ne ordentliche Stange Geld.
OLED wird noch ne ganze Weile dauern, da braucht man nicht zu warten


----------

